# Age limit for a water ski observer.



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I have friends that both water ski. When one parent is skiing the other parent is driving the boat. They have their 5-year-old daughter as the observer. I thought there had to be an age limit for this but was unable to find anything in the Michigan Boating Law. 
Can anybody help me with this?

I think it is a bad idea considering the attention span of a 5-year-old. 

But is it legal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no age limit. The law is;

Sec. 324.80152(1)...a person shall not operate a vessel on the waters of this state if he or she is towing or otherwise assisting a person on water skis...unless a person capable of communicating to the vessel operator the condition and needs of the person being towed or assisted is on board the vessel and positioned to observe the person being towed or assisted.

If the 5 year old can communicate with the operator that the person fell, wants to go faster...slower...etc., then the 5 year old as an observor would be legal.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

we must not forget the laws of COMMON SENSE! sounds like the parents lack it.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't know, "mommy fell", "faster", "slower" and "around again" aren't exactly rocket science. I've seen 5 year olds who know the signals when they're the one being pulled.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

We have the law and an opinion each way. No need for further dicussion in the law forum.


----------

